

Chrome Steals Second Continent From Firefox - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/9590/business/chrome-steals-second-continent-from-firefox

======
adziki
why is IE still used so much? do these people know what they're missing?

~~~
mohsen
probably because a significant number of users still use the products that
come default with windows.

